# Indian farmer has cow that eats chickens



## unni (Mar 8, 2007)

CALCUTTA, India - When his chickens started disappearing a few weeks ago, a farmer in eastern India figured dogs or jackals were to blame — until he discovered his calf making a meal of his poultry. 
Moloy, who uses only one name, and his 1-year-old calf have since become local celebrities, with the carnivorous cow appearing on television in India's West Bengal state and hundreds of people flocking to see them in Chandipur, a village 145 miles southwest of Calcutta, the state capital.
 "To catch the culprit, Moloy got up very early ... and to his disbelief found that it was his calf which came out from the cow shed and was eating the chickens alive," Debjyoti Chatterjee, a local resident who filmed the calf eating a chicken, said Thursday.
 The local veterinarian was at a loss for an explanation.
 "I've never read or heard about cows turning carnivorous," said Mihir Tripathy. "They eat grass and other vegetarian food but not fish or other non-vegetarian stuff."
Source


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 8, 2007)

It really doesnt amazes me. I long time back once had a parrot whom i feed tandoori chicken. He seemed to enjoy it. And why not ? Chickens are so damn delicious.And moreever animals are such innately stupid creatures that they will go to any lengths to feed themselves. Thank god for COW that finally she found that chickens are so exciting. Eh i bet 10 buck chicken will eat cow if fed with minced roasted cow pieces...
  I had love to taste the milk of the chicken eating Cow...will it be chicken mocachillo...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 8, 2007)

whoever said "It happens only in india"


----------



## freebird (Mar 8, 2007)

HaOly COW!


----------



## dd_wingrider (Mar 8, 2007)

really a strange world out there


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 8, 2007)

This may upset VHP


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 8, 2007)

then cow gives egg


----------



## lalam (Mar 9, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> then cow gives egg


Very Intelligent


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 9, 2007)

lemme guess what will happen next: Some PANDIT from Some Temple will come. he will tell the cow has been possessed by some monster or something  and he will start doing some Puja or something. thats how things go in India


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 9, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> lemme guess what will happen next: Some PANDIT from Some Temple will come. he will tell the cow has been possessed by some monster or something  and he will start doing some Puja or something. thats how things go in India


Yah!, dat's true


----------



## freebird (Mar 9, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> This may upset VHP


Hmm..many VHP members are here!beware


----------



## Stick (Mar 9, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> then cow gives egg



And Lalu will known as Andewalla, he will no more Dudhwalla


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 9, 2007)

hey i read that new in TOI last eve. A cow turing into a carnivore, and farmers telling inlast birth it was a tiger. It happens only in IndiA.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 9, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> Hmm..many VHP members are here!beware


 
Waiting for VHP post

saying

hamara dharam bharasht kar diya

COW and chicken


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 9, 2007)

@piyush
sahi kaha tune, ab kya hoga. 
gai mata ne murgi churakar kha li.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 9, 2007)

VHP memebr will say

Hum to 2 number main murgi khate hai
(VHP supposed to be veg but r they...)

COW ne to khulam khula

JAI GAI MATA KI


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 9, 2007)

VHP..... Grrr


----------



## freebird (Mar 9, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> Hmm..many VHP members are here!beware


I mean;i am not,why i am always pwned


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 9, 2007)

Too funny...and strange that a COW eats chicken...bechari ko kahin "BIRD FLU " na ho jaaye...


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 9, 2007)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> VHP..... Grrr


 
I hate them on 14Feb

also when they say VEG and HINDU and INDIA as INDU COUNTRY

Koi unse pooche unke childern also woh sab kya karte hai

see their property


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 9, 2007)

i tell you we in india have hypocrits all over. wen sushma swaraj was information n broadcasting ministry she banned a quite a lot of channels and progs. does she mean her children or relatives dont c p**n or sensual stuff. 
hypocrits. i hate them all the way.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 9, 2007)

^^i think uske city main 2no. ki cds to milti hi nahin hai
ya shayad usne kabhi dekhi hi nahin hai:


----------



## eagle_y2j (Mar 11, 2007)

I will only say Ghor Kalyug hai !


----------



## Stick (Mar 11, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> VHP supposed to be veg but r they...



VHP = Vishwa Hindu Parishad NOT Vishwa Vegetarians Party.

In Hindu Religion there is various cast (as per my little knowledge) and all are not Vegetarians.


----------



## rajasekharan (Mar 11, 2007)

well i really believe that hinduism is a "way of living " than a religion .. and i hate all who says it as religion and try to force it on others .


----------



## eagle_y2j (Mar 12, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> well i really believe that hinduism is a "way of living " than a religion .. and i hate all who says it as religion and try to force it on others .



+1


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 12, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> well i really believe that hinduism is a "way of living " than a religion .. and i hate all who says it as religion and try to force it on others .


i agree wit u.


----------



## kirangp (Mar 12, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> well i really believe that hinduism is a "way of living " than a religion .. and i hate all who says it as religion and try to force it on others .




me 2 agreein here...


----------



## techbliss (Mar 17, 2007)

This reminds of Mad cow disease in the UK some years back.


----------



## tapan_011 (Mar 17, 2007)

Everything is acceptable when u r HUNGRY


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 17, 2007)

still cant beleive it


----------



## alok4best (Mar 18, 2007)

yeah..Its weird.but Kaliyug hai ..kuchh bhi ho sakta hai..Even Human's best frnd Dogs have started killing Children in Bangalore.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 18, 2007)

wakai ghor kalyug hai


----------



## Josan (Mar 18, 2007)

What abt cow man ,and where is cow?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 18, 2007)

alok4best said:
			
		

> yeah..Its weird.but Kaliyug hai ..kuchh bhi ho sakta hai..Even Human's best frnd Dogs have started killing Children in Bangalore.



Bangalore got a sick name - bengaluru.  Maybe that is why dogs are acting strange maybe soon all animals will act strange.


----------



## jack// ani (Mar 18, 2007)

the subject line is funny like hell.....

where do you guys get that funny stuff!


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 18, 2007)

It reminds me of two Feral children Kamala and Amala, the two kids who were found living with a wolf family as if they were wolves.


----------

